# Mathews help????



## cowboyed (Jan 4, 2009)

*Mathews*

For a first bow they are all excellent hunting bows. I have owned 2 switchback XT's and they were both very, very accurate and smooth. Just a little slower than the Drenalin and DXT. I currently shoot a Drenalin and a Reezen 6.5. The Drenalin has a very smooth and easy draw, extremely accurate and fast. I have shot a friends DXT and I could not tell much difference between it and the Drenalin. I went and shot the new Mathews Z7 today and also the Hoyt Maxxis. Both were smooth, quiet, and fast. I would reccommend shooting them all and see which one you shoot best. Good Luck


----------



## sbackxt (Mar 14, 2009)

sbackxt


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

Shoot all 3 then decide.


----------

